# That Stare



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie looks at me intently. He stares at me. I stare back. I say, "Come on Cazzie, say something." He just stares. He doesn't take his eyes off of me. The staring stand-off is broken when I look away. I can't take it! 

Do your Havs stare at you too? Whatever do they want??????

Suzy


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is also a starer.. Not sure what he wants from me? Maybe he's just in love.. lol

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, Jester is that way. I call it the 'mush' stare.....he just gazes into my eyes.....silly boys!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess watches me like a hawk but I don't get that stare. Cody on the other hand will stop in the middle of a walk to stare at me. "What, what do you want?" He finally starts walking again, looking disgusted that I didn't take care of whatever it was he needed. He probably thinks I need so much more training....


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I get the stare when she has a kleenex in her mouth...as if she watching my every move to make sure I don't try and steal it away from her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha Suzy. I know that stare! Jasper is the king of staring. I have learned what some of the stares mean by time of day and the position of the stare. If it is 10pm and he comes right up to me or DH and stares it means he wants to go out. If I have just come home and he follows me from room to room and stares where ever I land... I know he wants to herd me to a chair so he can jump on my lap. If Cash has a chew or took a chew that was Jas' ... he will stare at me as well...like "Mom..Cash took my chew"

But then there are the times he has been out, does not jump up on my lap, and cash is not in the room...and he still stares... and I don't have a clue.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I love that stare too. I also love when Pixie follows behind me when I'm walking and bumps my leg with her little nose.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

With Kodi, I think it's just that he wants to communicate. It's that eye contact that makes him so easy to train, and so quick to pick up on what I want. While all the other people in his classes are trying to get their puppies' attention, Kodi and I are already "playing" (I know he doesn't think of it as work!) because he is USUALLY paying attention.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I get the stare too. If I don't respond right away it's followed by either a bark or pawing at my leg or arm. That means "do it". As I stand up, they will turn and run to the item needing help with....food bowls and refridgerator, back door to be let out, water bowl...oops it's empty!, or toy box meaning let's play!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I get the stare and say, "What is it?" and then get the head tilt. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi stares at me all the time. Even when I am taking a shower, he stands on the other side of the door just staring (freaky dog).


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

When Sadie was a baby, she would sit in front ot the breeder & then later us and stare but it was because she was so y sick. The breeder thought it was unusual & indearing and of course none of us knew at the time that she had a liver shunt.

I always thought that staring was an unusual trait as most dogs do not want prolonged eye contact. Sadie will still look us in the eye and not turn away or sometimes be laying down and staring at us but at least now I know it is not because she is sick but she probably is communicating something but do not know what it is. Sometimes I think she pouts.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter does the stare thing too! My reasons: 

I love you so much and I am watching you, so don't move!

If Dexter goes to the front door and comes back and looks at me, he needs to go to potty. 

I am bored, tell me what to do....I tell him to get his toys or his bone. 

If he has a toy in his mouth and he is staring at me, he wants to play.

If he is being naughty and he stares after I correct him, he is just trying to tell me he is the boss and that is not going to happen.

Oh! I do not break the stare first, let your Hav break the stare, you are the boss....but, try the other reasons first. :ranger:

........... I am trying to figure out the rest of the reasons.........


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rocky does the stare. He's also the clingy one, so I think it's love thing.


----------



## wooflife (Jul 1, 2008)

I get that stare too - after a little while I get a small grumbly growly whine - it usually means one of the following - 

I want out
I want breakfast/dinner
Quit working and get out of the office already
It's time for bed!!!!!

I love my little guy - how would I ever stay on schedule with out him..


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sue, believe it or not, I still think of Cazzie staring into my eyes in Jill's SUV. I don't think anyone's dog can come close to that. You have to experience it to believe it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How do we have an entire thread on the stare and no pics??? Come on ladies!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll rise to the challenge Amanda... Jasper has been doing it since he was a puppy... it's that petulant "I want something" look... But a still pict just doesn't do it justice... you just have to feel "The Stare." and you won't believe how long they do it... It's hard not to be the first to break contact.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's such a cute puppy, don't think I've seen any of his puppy pics!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee stares right through me when he really has to go out. It's a very serious stare and then he may grumble too. It's very cute!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

The puppy picture of Jasper could not be more adorable.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jill in Mich said:


> Tess watches me like a hawk but I don't get that stare. Cody on the other hand will stop in the middle of a walk to stare at me. "What, what do you want?" He finally starts walking again, looking disgusted that I didn't take care of whatever it was he needed. He probably thinks I need so much more training....


LOL I'm sure mine would agree with that. Both mine do the stare. Different stares mean different things. There is the I need to go out stare. I'm much better at this one than I used to be. LOL There is the I'm reading your mind stare, or maybe that is the I'm trying to control your mind stare since it usually results in a treat for them. hahaha Of course there is the I love you so much stare that is my favorite. This happens every morning! What a way to wake up.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder stares at me all the time. I call his stare, FOOD EYES!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Riley has a couple of different stares. The one in my avatar is his "what are you doing...I don't think I like it." stare. He always gets this look when the camera comes out or whenever I pick up the brush or comb.

The other one is what I call his "love eyes" where he just stares at me with a look of absolute adoration. That look is what makes dog ownership so special. :kiss:


----------



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

I get that stare. If means, "Look how good I'm being. I'm not chewing anything. Aren't I cute? Please pet me." 

It always works on me.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

When Maddie is sitting in my lap, she'll just turn around and stare intently at me with a loving look. I think its her "I love you, Mom" look.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Well crud, now I feel left out. I don't get any stares from Pepper. He looks at me when he wants something or is up to something, but if I hold eye contact he looks away. No staring here.

Maybe you guys could post videos to share?


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Murphy does the stare thing too. I am getting better at reading it. If it is about 9:30 at night it means "come on mom, get off the dang laptop and let's go to bed. If it is about 4:30 in the afternoon he starts his "come on mom, dad's at home waiting for us and I am tired of being at work" stare. 

My kids and friends just think I am a weird dog lady but I swear he communicates better than alot of people do and in a much nicer way!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lola and I have staring contests all the time. She "loses" when she does the head tilt.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, I have never felt that it was a dominance defiant stare. Sadie will sit by my chair on occasion and stare. The one that gets me is when she is lying down & puts her head on her two fron legs & stares with those soulfull eyes. Whatever it is I always feel guilty!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella stares too. I think it's her way of saying, "what the h&ll are you doing now?"


----------



## vanillafun (2 mo ago)

suzyfrtz said:


> Cazzie looks at me intently. He stares at me. I stare back. I say, "Come on Cazzie, say something." He just stares. He doesn't take his eyes off of me. The staring stand-off is broken when I look away. I can't take it!
> 
> Do your Havs stare at you too? Whatever do they want??????
> 
> Suzy


YES!! I don't understand why so much and so often!! Sometimes it makes me feel like ????? I just tell him go lay down sometimes! 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My boyz did the stare! I’ve only caught Sydney staring once or twice, but she’s young and too busy chewing everything in the house😜 Jasper was the ultimate stare master. But here’s one of both of them staring me down, too. RIP sweet Jasper and Cash


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> My boyz did the stare! I’ve only caught Sydney staring once or twice, but she’s young and too busy chewing everything in the house😜 Jasper was the ultimate stare master. But here’s one of both of them staring me down, too. RIP sweet Jasper and Cash
> View attachment 179481
> 
> 
> View attachment 179480


Master starers indeed! LOL!


----------

